# Help me fix my craftsman bandsaw



## 12point (Jun 25, 2009)

Ok here is the deal. I ordered a new blade for my craftsman band saw…finally came in today. I have a swing and 3 adirondack chairs i have to finish by middle of next month. So i start first thing after work on them. I put the blade on and started cutting. After about 30 min the blade comes off the "wheel" (not sure if thats the right word or not) ....anyways here is a picture of the wheel. I cant seem to find out how to secure it in place…there is a knob on the back with a bolt on it that can be adjusted to keep the blade on track.

as you can tell im not very experienced with band saws,,, i bought this saw used from another guy.


----------



## j_olsen (Sep 19, 2009)

it looks like you're missing the "tire" on the wheel


----------



## 12point (Jun 25, 2009)

jolsen and skarp,,,i dont know about the rubber tire…there wasnt anything like that on when i bought it….now on the bottom wheel there is a brush looking thing .


----------



## 12point (Jun 25, 2009)

3 finger….i put the wheel at that position to show how much give it has….it will move from where it is in the picture to a straigh tup and down position where it is supposed to be.


----------



## willy3486 (Feb 5, 2009)

I hope I can explain this correctly, I am in pain from a dentist visit today and I am doing it from memory. Have your bandsaw unplugged when doing this for safety. My craftsman I think has two adjustments. The one on top if I remember correctly is the tightness. The other is somewhere close to the upper wheel. It makes it tilt left to right. I put the blade on it and then spin the wheel,I do it slowly so it doesn't come off . If it goes toward a edge I then turn the screw or knob close to the center of the wheel so it will move the other way. I then spin it and see if it stays in the center. If it goes to the other side I then back it off. When I get it to where it stays in the center and I can spin it faster I put the cover on and see if it will stay on. As far as the belt goes the ones I have seen have a belt on the wheel. Its like a big black rubber band. It assists the blade in staying on and ones I have seen have a curve on it. You can check with craftsman if it should have one. Otherwise the band may grind into the wheel. You can check out this pdf file here below. Its on the old machinery site and is a craftsman bandsaw operating guide. I think on page six it has instructions on adjusting one. Most of the one I have seen adjust similar. 
The link is 
http://www.owwm.com/mfgindex/pubdetail.aspx?id=779


----------



## MedicKen (Dec 2, 2008)

There should be either a rubber or urethane tire that mounts on the wheel. If the tires are missing the bandsaw will not work properly. The "tires" can be bought at Woodcraft or Rockler for about $30 a set. The rubber tires will have to be glued inplace and there is a waiting time involved. The rubber tires will also have to be "crowned". I would go with a good set of urethane tires, they are heated slightly in warm water and then stretched on the wheel, no glue, no crowning required.


----------



## 12point (Jun 25, 2009)

willy that is exactly how mine adjusts….is that wheel supposed to move that much (without adjusting that back screw that adjusts the tracking)

maybe i didnt have the saw blade tight enough?


----------



## 12point (Jun 25, 2009)

Ok medic ,,,there is a rubber thing on the bottom part that looks like a belt. Its got 2 positions you can mount it on depending on what speed you wan tto run the saw at… is that what you are talking about?


----------



## j_olsen (Sep 19, 2009)

Brantley-check your messages-might make it a bit easier


----------



## MedicKen (Dec 2, 2008)

I think what you have is a 2 speed set up. The tires will mount directly on the wheel that the blade rides on


----------



## willy3486 (Feb 5, 2009)

Medic ken is right on the money from my experence with the tires. The tire he is talking about is the rubber around the wheel. As far as loose wheel goes it should be loose as to being able to spin. But the blade needs to be tight around the wheels. if its not tight enough it will come off.


----------



## 12point (Jun 25, 2009)

willy should it be loose enough to move back and forth as well?


----------



## PerveyorofSawdust (Oct 18, 2009)

Same thing happened to me i bought an old craftsman on ebay ,and it kept kicking off the blade , then i discovered tyres were needed . i got an inner tube cut it into rings , warmed them in hot water and stretched them over . free tyres and they work great 
good luck


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

brantley ,
the upper wheel is able to tilt so it can be adjusted 
so the blade can track .
when the blade is on and tightened ,
it keeps the wheel from going up ,
as it pulls down ,
the blade should be tight enough for you to push it sideways
about 1/4 " , and ' twang ' when you play it like a guitar string .
the guide blocks/bearings THEN should be brought to almost touch the blade .
start it after you close all the covers , and see iff it runs good ,
then try it out with some scrap . good luck !


----------



## GFYS (Nov 23, 2008)

brantley..get on line and find an owners manual.


----------

